# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  هل الدفع بعدم قبول دعوى الفسخ مع التسليم ودعوى الصوريه لعدم شهر العريضه ينطبق على هذه

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
_دعوى__فسخ وعد بالبيع واعتباره_
  [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%83%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]_كأن لم يكن مع التسليم_
*أنه في يوم       الموافق     /       /**2010*


*بناء على طلب/ محمود محمد عبده المقيم بناحية المحله الكبرى 15 شارع الحنفي الدور الرابع  ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ محمد السعيد شاهين المحامي بالمحلة الكبرى * 

_أنا          محضر محكمة مركز كوم حماده قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه__ وأعلنت كل من_*:-/*
*1-اسعد عبد الهادي إسماعيل خير الله**المقيم بناحية كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*2-رضا محمد عبد المنعم موسى البطينى**المقيم بناحية كفر  زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*3- خير الله عبد الهادي إسماعيل خير الله**  المقيم بناحية كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*الموضــــــــــوع* _بموجب وعد بالبيع مؤرخ 13/8/2009 وعد الطالب المعلن إليهم ببيع ثلاثة قطع ارض ذراعيه اجمالى مساحتهم  -12-  14  -11  إحدى عشر فدان وأربعة عشر قيراطا وأثنى عشر سهما تحت العجز والزيادة_
القطع الأولى :-/مساحتها*12-3 -4 أربعة أفدنه وثلاثة قراريط واثني عشر سهم البيعة رقم 8024 الوحدة رقم69 حوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده ومحدودة بحدود أربع هي:-*/ _الحد البحري/_*محمود محمد عبده* _الحد القبلي/_*مصرف صرف عمومي*_الحد الشرقي_*/مشروع مسقى مياه* _الحد الغربي_/*مشروع مسقى مياه*
_القطعة الثانية -/مساحتها__8_*-3* *ثلاثة أفدنه وثمانية قراريط البيعة رقم 8029القطعه رقم 189 من 107 من 91 حوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده م كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة* _ومحدودة بحدود أربعه__هي_*:-/* _البحري_*خط مستقيم بالقطعة 75 بطول 109*_الشرقي_*/ خط مستقيم بطول 140م ا*_لقبلي_*/  خط مستقيم بطول 109 م* _الغربي_* خط مستقيم بطول 110 م*
_القطعة الثالثة__:-/ مساحته__ا _ _3_*-4 أربعة أفدنه وثلاثة قراريط البيعة رقم 8013 القطعة رقم 167من107 من  48 حوض الجبل10 زمام كفر زياده  مركز كوم حماده تحت العجز والزيادة* _ومحدودة بحدود أربعه هي_*:-/* _البحري_*:-/ القطعة 164 من107 بحوضه وحدة أملاك رقم 50* _الشرقي_*:-/القطعة 207 من 107 من 91 بحوضه  * _القبلي_*:-/ القطعة رقم 168 من107من91 بحوضه وحدة أملاك 54* _الغربي__:-/_*القطعة 166 من 107 بحوضه وحدة أملاك 52*
_وهذه القطع ملك الطالب كائنه بحوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة_*وقد تم الوعد بالبيع نظير مبلغ وقدره 1276000 مليون ومائتين وستة وسبعون ألف دفع وقت تحرير الوعد مبلغ وقدره 50000 ج خمسون ألف بصفة عربون والباقي وقدره 1226000 ج مليون ومائتين وستة وعشرون ألف يتم سدادها في خلال خمسة اشهر من تاريخ تحرير الوعد**لم يسدد المعلن** ا**ليهم خلال مدة الوعد إلا مبلغ وقدره 50000 ج خمسون ألف جنيها أخر و عقب تحرير الوعد*


*بالبيع قام الطالب بتسليم الأطيان للمعلن إليهم وذلك بحضور شهود الوعد وقد اتفق الطرفان* *وبحضور الشهود**على انه في حالة عدم سداد باقي الثمن يلتزم المعلن إليهم برد الأطيان للمدعى* _وعلى اثر ذلك تم تسليم الأطيان محل الوعد للمدعى عليهم بموجب محضر التسليم رقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده وتعهد المعلن إليه_* الأخير عن نفسه هو والآخرين بصلب المحضر بسداد كامل الثمن المحدد بالوعد وفى حالة عدم سداد باقي الثمن كما* _هو موضح بصلب الوعد بالبند الخامس يعتبر هذا الوعد باطل ومفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه_
*وحيث أن المعلن إليهم لم يوفوا بالتزامهم الثابت بصلب الوعد واستلموا المساحة محل الوعد الأمر الذي  دفع الطالب إلى إنذار المعلن إليهم بموجب الإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 7/11/2009 والإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 24/1/2010بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة للسداد وعدم الوفاء باعتبار الوعد مفسوخا وباطل وكأن لم يكن لعدم سداد المعلن إليهم كامل الثمن*
_وحيث أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين عملا بنص الماده 147 من القانون المدنى ولذلك فلا يجوز نقضه أو تعديله الا باتفاق الطرفين أو للاسباب التى يقررها القانون_
*وحيث انه لم يرد عقد اتفاقا الا هذا ولم يرد عليه تعديلا من أطراف المتعاقدين مما يوحى أو يعطى حقا للمعن اليهم فى الن**ق**ول والعدول عن عقدهم واتفاقهم مما يؤكد انه واجب صحيحا وفقا للميعاد المحدد* *ويجب عليهم* _أداء باقي الثمن مادام قد أوفى الواعد شروطه ووعده بل ذهب الى اكثر من ذلك وسلمهم الاطيان بالمحضر الرسمى  رقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده_
*وحيث انه وفقا لحسن النيه وعملا بنص المادة 148 من القانون المدنى فكان و**اجبا** عليهم أن ين**ف**ذوا العقد طبقا لما اشتمل عليه بطريقه تتفق وحسن النيه وما أ**توه** سواء بفعل مادى استغلال لحق التقاضي وأساءتهم استعماله يؤكد**سؤ نيتهم وإصرارهم على الاستيلاء على الاطيان المملوكه للواعد بحجج واهيه تعادل طرق النصب والاحتيال المنصوص عليها بالماده 736 عقوبات لانهم بهذا المستند اى الوعد الذى يفرغوه من مضمونه ومحتواه أرادوا أن يجعلوا منه سندا وهميا يستولوا به على اطيان وحقوق الواعد*
_وحيث انه طبقا للفقره الثانيه من الماده 148__-2__ من القانون المدنى لا يقتصر_ _العقد_ _على إلزام المتعاقد بما ورد فيه ولكن يتناول أيضا_ _ما__هو من مستلزماته وفقا للقانون__ والعرف__ والعد__ا__ل__ة__ ب__ح__سب طبيعة الالتزام_
*وحيث ان التزام المعلن اليهم بالوفاء بباقى الثمن ورد فى عبارات واضحه ومحدده وقاطعه بموعد محدد للوفاء بباقى الثمن فانه  يعد التزاما لايجوز الانحراف عنه او تفسيره او تاويله بعبارات واهية وفقا لنص الماده 150 من القانون المدنى*
_وحيث انه بالنسبة للعقود الملزمة للطرفين فانه وعملا بنص الماده 157 –(1) ) في العقد الملزم للجانبين ؛ إذ لم يوف احد المتعاقدين بالتزامه جاز للمتعاقد الأخر بعد أعذار المدين أن يطالب بتنفيذ العقد أو بفسحة مع التعويض في الحالتين_ 
*وحيث انه تم امهال المعلن اليهم مرات ومرات بحضور شهود الوعد الا انهم بعد ان تسلموا الاطيان ظنوا وبئس ظنهم أنهم قد نالوا مرادهم واصبحت الاطيان فى حيازتهم ويبقى لهم أن يختر عوا أسبابا واهية ليبر**ا**ر**وا** عدم تنفيذهم لالتزامهم* *وابتزاز الواعد بالبيع*

*ف**ما**كان على الطالب* *ألا أن** ينذرهم* *بالسداد* *وتم ذلك فعلا فى 7/11/2009 والإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 24/1/2010بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة للسداد وعدم الوفاء باعتبار الوعد مفسوخان وباطل وكأن لم يكن لعدم سداد المعلن إليهم كامل الثمن وتركه**م أياما بل** شهور بعد فوات موعد الانذار فى محاوله لان يوفى المعلن اليهم بالتزامهم ألا أنهم أصروا على العناد واساءة استعمال حق التقاضى واقاموا دعوى واهيه بمزاعم واهيه تتحدث عن اسباب واهيه للحق فى ابطال الوعد كما يزعمون على سند باطل بان الواعد لايملك الاطيان بل انها كما يزعمون ملكا لأولاده*
*وهذا غير صحيح لأنه الحائز والمالك وواضع اليد والمتصرف الوحيدالذى له حق**في** استعمال واستغلال والتصرف في هذه الأطيان هو الواعد المدعى فقط دون سواه*
_وحيث انه قد ورد فى الاتفاق بعبارات صريحه وواضحه ليس فيها لبس ولا غموض وتتفق  ونص المادة 158 من القانون المدنى__*  فانه يجوز الاتفاق على أن يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسة دون حاجة** إلى حكم قضائي عند عدم الوفاء بالالتزامات الناشئة عنة وهذا الاتفاق لا يعفى من الأعذار إلا إذ اتفق المتعاقدين صراحة على الإعفاء منة  فانه يجوز الاتفاق على ان يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجه الى حكم قضائي**وهذا الاتفاق واضحا كما جاء بالبند الخامس من الوعد بالبيع*
_مادة 160 _ إذ انفسخ العقد أعيد المتعاقدين إلى الحالة التي كان عليها قبل العقد (( الطعن رقم 384 س 33 في جلسة 20/10/1966 س17 ص 1552 ))_
* وحيث ان فسخ الوعد او العقد واعتباره مفسوخا يقضى اعادة الحال الى ماكان عليه قبل التعاقد** طبقا لنص المادة السابقة** وحيث أن التسليم  ذلك لايتم الا باعادة ماتم تسليمه للمعلن اليهم وهو الاطيان بما عليها موضوع الوعد بالبيع  وهو مالم يتحقق فعلا وقانونا الا بالتسليم  عملا بنص المواد 431 -430 من القانون المدني** والمادة** -142 _(1) في حالة إبطال العقد وبطلانه يعاد المتعاقدين إلى الحالة التي كان عليها قبل ال**ت**ع**ا**قد* 
*وعليه فان الطالب يقيم دعواه للحكم له بمقتضى القانون والوعد والاخلال به من قبل المدعى عليهم اولا وبفسخ هذا الوعد واعتباره كان لم يكن وتسليم الاطيان للمدعى بما عليه**ا** كما هو ثابت بالوعد والمحضر الادارى سالف الذكر نفاذ لهذا الوعد وحيث إن هناك مقتضى للتعويض والريع للطالب الا انه يحتفظ بحقه* *فيما بعد*
_بــناء علـيه_ *أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم المعلن إليهم وأعلنتهم بصورة من هذه وكلفتهم بالحضور أمام محكمة كوم حمادة االكليه المدنية بجلستها المنعقدة** بها** علنا صباحا يوم         الموافق     /    /    2010 اما الدائرة         مدني كلى* * من الساعة الثامن صباحا* *وما بعدها للمرافعة* _وسماع الحكم  عليهم:-/_ باعتبار وعد البيع المؤرخ   13/8/2009  من المدعى للمدعى عليهم مفسوخا واعتباره كأن لم يكن مع تسليم الاطيان موضوع الوعد بما عليها للمدعى والموضحة الحدود والمعالم بصدر العريضه والمسلمه للمدعى عليهم بالمحضر الادارىرقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل وبلا كفأله.مع حفظ حقوق الطالب بسائر أنواعها  في المطالبة بالريع والتعويض مع الزام المدعى عليهم بالمصروفات والاتعاب  
_ولأجل العلم_*.*

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

هذا رى الاستاذ حمدى صبحى المحامى

  حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم
  1-هل للدعاوى العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان اشهار؟

  ليست الإجابة على هذا السؤال بالأمر الهين حيث أنه بصيغته العامة يأخذنا لتفريعات عدة منها أن إجابة السؤال تختلف بالفعل عما إذا كان:-

  1-أ- العقار يخضع للقانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى (السجل الشخصي ) المطبق في المدن الكبرى (القاهرة والاسكندرية) 
  ب-  إذا كان العقار يخضع للقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العينى قانون السجل العيني المطبق في أغلب القرى اليوم 
  2- في النظام المطبق فيه السجل الشخصي القانون 114 لسنة 46 وإن كان قد أوجب شهر هذه الدعاوي جميعا الا أنه لم يشترط شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى كما فعل قانون السجل العيني ومع ذلك تم استثناء دعوى صحة ونفاذ العقد بالتعديل الحادث للمادة 65 مرافعات من قبل المشرع بلزوم شهر عريضتها والا حكم بعدم القبول وذلك على التفصيل الآتي بيانه: 

أولاً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 114/46 وهي التي تقع في المدن التي لم تطبق السجل العيني للآن
  نعم للدعاوي العينية العقارية إشهارطبقاً لنص المدة 15 من القانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى 
  مادة15 
يجب التاشير فى هامش سجل المحررات واجبة الشهر بما يقدم ضدها من الدعاوى التي يكون الغرض منها الطعن فى التصرف الذى يتضمنه المحرر و جودا أو صحة أو نفاذا كدعاوى البطلان أو الفسخ أو الالغاء أو الرجوع ، فاذا كان المحرر الاصلى لم يشهر تسجل تلك الدعاوى و يجب كذلك تسجيل دعاوى استحقاق اى حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية أو التاشير بها على حسب الاحوال كما يجب تسجيل دعاوى صحة التعاقد على حقوق عينية عقارية 0 
و تحصل التاشيرات و التسجيلات المشار اليها بعد ( اعلان ) صحيفة الدعوى ( و قيدها ) بجدول المحكمة 0
  (وهنا سنلاحظ أن النص اقتصر على الوجوب ولم يشترط حدوثه قبل رفع الدعوى أو يعلق قبولها على الشهر) 
مادة 17 
يترتب على تسجيل الدعاوى المذكورة بالمادة 15 أو التاشير بها ( ان حق المدعى اذا ما قرر بحكم مؤشر به طبقا للقانون يكون حجة على من ترتبت لهم حقوق عينية ابتداء من تاريخ تسجيل الدعاوى أو التاشيربها ) 
ولايكون هذا الحق حجة على الغير الذى كسب حقه ( بحسن نية ) قبل التاشير أو التسجيل المنصوص عليهما فى الفقرة السابقة 
الاثر الرجعى للتسجيل 
ولا يسرى حكم الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة على الاحكام التي يتم التاشير بها بعد مضى ( خمس سنوات ) من تاريخ صيرورتها ( نهائية ) أو من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ايهما اطول 0 
  وهنا نلاحظ أنه  فقط يترتب على عدم التسجيل أن الحقوق المشار إليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرهم وهذا فقط هو الجزاء على التأخر في الشهر  .
  وأيضا طبقاً للمادة 9:- جميع التصرفات التي من شانها ( إنشاء ) حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغيـيره أو زواله و كذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك يجب شهرها بطريق ( التسجيل ) و يدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف و الوصية و يترتب على عدم التسجيل ( إن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشا ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرها 
ولا يكون للتصرفات ( غير المسجلة ) من الأثر سوى ( الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشان 
و يجوز لمن حصل مع آخرين على حكم نهائي مثبت لحق من هذه الحقوق أن يطلب  قصر التسجيل على القدر الذى قضى به ، كما يجوز له ان يطلب قصر التسجيل على العقارات المقضي له بها فى قسم أو ناحية معينة 0 و يجوز لمن حصل على ( حكم نهائي لصالحه ) أن يطلب ( قصر التسجيل ) على القدر المقضى له به فى قسم أو ناحية معينة ولا تسرى الفقرتان السابقتان اذا كان التصرف المقتضى به من ( عقود المقايضة ) ( البدل 
  ثم جاءت المادة 65 مرافعات وأضافت حكما جديداً خاصاً بالصحة والنفاذ وهو عدم قبول الدعوى اذا لم تشهر صحيفتها وهو حكم خاص وقاصر على دعوى الصحة والنفاذ
مادة 65 - يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى إذا كانت مصحوبة بما يلي :- 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. ..............
  ولا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد علي حق الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها. 
  وهنا لابد من التفرقة في السجل الشخصي وهو النظام الخاضع للقانون 114/46  وهذا ما يجلي الخلط دائم الحدوث في هذا الشق ألا وهو أنه ومع لزوم شهر دعاوى استحقاق او زوال حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان و... فليس بلازمه شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى أو الحكم فيها حيث أن هذا حكم خاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ فيمكن شهر عريضة الدعوى مع الحكم بعد صدوره وكل ما في الأمر أنه يفضل التأشير أو تسجيل العريضة ليكون للحكم أثر رجعي في الاحتجاج به على الغير من تاريخ شهر العريضة اذا تم تسجيله والتأشير به خلال خمس سنوات من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائي فهو ليس بلازم إذن لرفع هذه الدعاوى كما هو عليه الحال في دعوى الصحة والنفاذ ولكنه لازم لانتقال ملكية هذه الحقوق وحجيتها ولكن ليس هناك ما يمنع من إرجاء التأشير والتسجيل للعريضة إلى ما بعد الحكم في الدعوى وهنا لن يحكم بعدم القبول ولكن يخشى معه تغير وانتقال الحقوق بالشهر العقاري .
ثانياً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 142/64 وهي التي تقع في القري التي تم تطبيق السجل العيني بها
  وهنا يختلف الأمر حيث أوجب المشرع صراحة ليس وجوب تسجيل هذه الدعاوى فقط بل اشترط قيدها ( القيد في السجل العيني يساوي الشهر في الشخصي) وتقديم شهادة بذلك وإلا حكم بعدم قبول الدعوى , مما جعلنا أمام حكم مختلف في هذه القرى وهذا ما يمليه طبيعة السجل العيني ذاته حيث أنه يعنى بالعقار وليس الاشخاص حيث يخصص لكل عقار صحيفة مستقلة في السجل تبين كافة التصرفات التي ترد عليه فلابد أن تكون كافية بذاتها لبيان حالة العقار وما بقع عليه من تصرفات وذلك على التفصيل الآتي :-

  مادة26 
جميع التصرفات التى من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشيئ من ذلك يجب قيدها فى السجل العينى . 
ويدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف والوصية . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
ولا يكون للتصرفات غير المقيدة من الأثر سوى الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشأن . 
مادة27 
يجب كذلك قيد جميع التصرفات والأحكام النهائية المقررة لحق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن و لا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
ويسرى هذا الحكم على القسمة العقارية ولو كان محلها أموالا موروثة . 
مادة29 
يجب قيد جميع التصرفات المنشئة أو المقررة أو الناقلة أو التى من شأنها زوال أى حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية التبعية وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشىء من ذلك والاقرارات بالتنازل عن مرتبة قيدها . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 

(وإلى هنا تتطابق أحكام القانونين دون أدنى اختلاف يذكر ويبدأ في المادتين التاليتين م 32, 33  التفرد بأحكام خاصة والنص على ألا تقبل الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عيني عقاري ومساوتها بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ التي كانت وحدها التي تمثل استثناء وتنفرد بالشهر القبلي بل وزيد عليه بأن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية في هذه الدعاوى اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات)
   مادة32 
الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عينى عقارى أو بصحة أو نفاذ تصرف من التصرفات الواجب قيدها يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات فيها اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل العينى ولا تقبل الدعوى الا بعد تقديم شهادة دالة على حصول التأشير فى السجل بمضمون هذه الطلبات 
مادة33 
الدعاوى المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة التى تكون منظورة أمام المحاكم وقت العمل بهذا القانون ولم تسجل صحيفتها لا يجوز الاستمرار فى النظر فيها الا بعد أن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية فيها اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات . 
ويمنح المدعون فى هذه الدعاوى ميعاد شهرين من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون لطلب هذا التأشير فاذا لم تقدم فى أول جلسة بعد انتهاء هذا الميعاد شهادة بحصول هذا التأشير توقف الدعوى . 
  من كل ما سبق نجد أنه اتفق القانونين على وجوب تسجيل أو قيد جميع الدعاوى العينية لتكون حجة على الغير ولكن حالة متى يتم الشهر
*لم يشترط القانون 114/46 الخاص بالسجل الشخصي الشهر للدعاوي العينية العقارية قبل رفع الدعوى غير الاستثناء الذي جاء به قانون المرافعات في المادة 65 والخاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ 
*أما القانون 142/64 الخاص بالسجل العيني والمطبق اليوم على معظم القرى فقد أوجب قيد هذه الدعاوى كلها واحضار ما يفيد القيد والا حكم بعدم القبول .
  واتمنى *ان* اكن وفقت في ردى فان وفقت فمن الله و إن أخطأت فمنى ومن الشيطان
دمتم بخير وجزيتم الجنة
حمدي صبحي
المحامي  
إسكندرية
http://hamdysobhy.jeeran.com

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

هذا رى الاستاذ حمدى صبحى المحامى

  حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم
  1-هل للدعاوى العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان اشهار؟

  ليست الإجابة على هذا السؤال بالأمر الهين حيث أنه بصيغته العامة يأخذنا لتفريعات عدة منها أن إجابة السؤال تختلف بالفعل عما إذا كان:-

  1-أ- العقار يخضع للقانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى (السجل الشخصي ) المطبق في المدن الكبرى (القاهرة والاسكندرية) 
  ب-  إذا كان العقار يخضع للقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بقانون 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العينى قانون السجل العيني المطبق في أغلب القرى اليوم 
  2- في النظام المطبق فيه السجل الشخصي القانون 114 لسنة 46 وإن كان قد أوجب شهر هذه الدعاوي جميعا الا أنه لم يشترط شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى كما فعل قانون السجل العيني ومع ذلك تم استثناء دعوى صحة ونفاذ العقد بالتعديل الحادث للمادة 65 مرافعات من قبل المشرع بلزوم شهر عريضتها والا حكم بعدم القبول وذلك على التفصيل الآتي بيانه: 

أولاً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 114/46 وهي التي تقع في المدن التي لم تطبق السجل العيني للآن
  نعم للدعاوي العينية العقارية إشهارطبقاً لنص المدة 15 من القانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى 
  مادة15 
يجب التاشير فى هامش سجل المحررات واجبة الشهر بما يقدم ضدها من الدعاوى التي يكون الغرض منها الطعن فى التصرف الذى يتضمنه المحرر و جودا أو صحة أو نفاذا كدعاوى البطلان أو الفسخ أو الالغاء أو الرجوع ، فاذا كان المحرر الاصلى لم يشهر تسجل تلك الدعاوى و يجب كذلك تسجيل دعاوى استحقاق اى حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية أو التاشير بها على حسب الاحوال كما يجب تسجيل دعاوى صحة التعاقد على حقوق عينية عقارية 0 
و تحصل التاشيرات و التسجيلات المشار اليها بعد ( اعلان ) صحيفة الدعوى ( و قيدها ) بجدول المحكمة 0
  (وهنا سنلاحظ أن النص اقتصر على الوجوب ولم يشترط حدوثه قبل رفع الدعوى أو يعلق قبولها على الشهر) 
مادة 17 
يترتب على تسجيل الدعاوى المذكورة بالمادة 15 أو التاشير بها ( ان حق المدعى اذا ما قرر بحكم مؤشر به طبقا للقانون يكون حجة على من ترتبت لهم حقوق عينية ابتداء من تاريخ تسجيل الدعاوى أو التاشيربها ) 
ولايكون هذا الحق حجة على الغير الذى كسب حقه ( بحسن نية ) قبل التاشير أو التسجيل المنصوص عليهما فى الفقرة السابقة 
الاثر الرجعى للتسجيل 
ولا يسرى حكم الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة على الاحكام التي يتم التاشير بها بعد مضى ( خمس سنوات ) من تاريخ صيرورتها ( نهائية ) أو من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ايهما اطول 0 
  وهنا نلاحظ أنه  فقط يترتب على عدم التسجيل أن الحقوق المشار إليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرهم وهذا فقط هو الجزاء على التأخر في الشهر  .
  وأيضا طبقاً للمادة 9:- جميع التصرفات التي من شانها ( إنشاء ) حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغيـيره أو زواله و كذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك يجب شهرها بطريق ( التسجيل ) و يدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف و الوصية و يترتب على عدم التسجيل ( إن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشا ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرها 
ولا يكون للتصرفات ( غير المسجلة ) من الأثر سوى ( الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشان 
و يجوز لمن حصل مع آخرين على حكم نهائي مثبت لحق من هذه الحقوق أن يطلب  قصر التسجيل على القدر الذى قضى به ، كما يجوز له ان يطلب قصر التسجيل على العقارات المقضي له بها فى قسم أو ناحية معينة 0 و يجوز لمن حصل على ( حكم نهائي لصالحه ) أن يطلب ( قصر التسجيل ) على القدر المقضى له به فى قسم أو ناحية معينة ولا تسرى الفقرتان السابقتان اذا كان التصرف المقتضى به من ( عقود المقايضة ) ( البدل 
  ثم جاءت المادة 65 مرافعات وأضافت حكما جديداً خاصاً بالصحة والنفاذ وهو عدم قبول الدعوى اذا لم تشهر صحيفتها وهو حكم خاص وقاصر على دعوى الصحة والنفاذ
مادة 65 - يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى إذا كانت مصحوبة بما يلي :- 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. ..............
  ولا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد علي حق الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها. 
  وهنا لابد من التفرقة في السجل الشخصي وهو النظام الخاضع للقانون 114/46  وهذا ما يجلي الخلط دائم الحدوث في هذا الشق ألا وهو أنه ومع لزوم شهر دعاوى استحقاق او زوال حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان و... فليس بلازمه شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى أو الحكم فيها حيث أن هذا حكم خاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ فيمكن شهر عريضة الدعوى مع الحكم بعد صدوره وكل ما في الأمر أنه يفضل التأشير أو تسجيل العريضة ليكون للحكم أثر رجعي في الاحتجاج به على الغير من تاريخ شهر العريضة اذا تم تسجيله والتأشير به خلال خمس سنوات من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائي فهو ليس بلازم إذن لرفع هذه الدعاوى كما هو عليه الحال في دعوى الصحة والنفاذ ولكنه لازم لانتقال ملكية هذه الحقوق وحجيتها ولكن ليس هناك ما يمنع من إرجاء التأشير والتسجيل للعريضة إلى ما بعد الحكم في الدعوى وهنا لن يحكم بعدم القبول ولكن يخشى معه تغير وانتقال الحقوق بالشهر العقاري .
ثانياً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 142/64 وهي التي تقع في القري التي تم تطبيق السجل العيني بها
  وهنا يختلف الأمر حيث أوجب المشرع صراحة ليس وجوب تسجيل هذه الدعاوى فقط بل اشترط قيدها ( القيد في السجل العيني يساوي الشهر في الشخصي) وتقديم شهادة بذلك وإلا حكم بعدم قبول الدعوى , مما جعلنا أمام حكم مختلف في هذه القرى وهذا ما يمليه طبيعة السجل العيني ذاته حيث أنه يعنى بالعقار وليس الاشخاص حيث يخصص لكل عقار صحيفة مستقلة في السجل تبين كافة التصرفات التي ترد عليه فلابد أن تكون كافية بذاتها لبيان حالة العقار وما بقع عليه من تصرفات وذلك على التفصيل الآتي :-

  مادة26 
جميع التصرفات التى من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشيئ من ذلك يجب قيدها فى السجل العينى . 
ويدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف والوصية . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
ولا يكون للتصرفات غير المقيدة من الأثر سوى الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشأن . 
مادة27 
يجب كذلك قيد جميع التصرفات والأحكام النهائية المقررة لحق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن و لا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
ويسرى هذا الحكم على القسمة العقارية ولو كان محلها أموالا موروثة . 
مادة29 
يجب قيد جميع التصرفات المنشئة أو المقررة أو الناقلة أو التى من شأنها زوال أى حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية التبعية وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشىء من ذلك والاقرارات بالتنازل عن مرتبة قيدها . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 

(وإلى هنا تتطابق أحكام القانونين دون أدنى اختلاف يذكر ويبدأ في المادتين التاليتين م 32, 33  التفرد بأحكام خاصة والنص على ألا تقبل الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عيني عقاري ومساوتها بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ التي كانت وحدها التي تمثل استثناء وتنفرد بالشهر القبلي بل وزيد عليه بأن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية في هذه الدعاوى اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات)
   مادة32 
الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عينى عقارى أو بصحة أو نفاذ تصرف من التصرفات الواجب قيدها يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات فيها اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل العينى ولا تقبل الدعوى الا بعد تقديم شهادة دالة على حصول التأشير فى السجل بمضمون هذه الطلبات 
مادة33 
الدعاوى المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة التى تكون منظورة أمام المحاكم وقت العمل بهذا القانون ولم تسجل صحيفتها لا يجوز الاستمرار فى النظر فيها الا بعد أن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية فيها اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات . 
ويمنح المدعون فى هذه الدعاوى ميعاد شهرين من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون لطلب هذا التأشير فاذا لم تقدم فى أول جلسة بعد انتهاء هذا الميعاد شهادة بحصول هذا التأشير توقف الدعوى . 
  من كل ما سبق نجد أنه اتفق القانونين على وجوب تسجيل أو قيد جميع الدعاوى العينية لتكون حجة على الغير ولكن حالة متى يتم الشهر
*لم يشترط القانون 114/46 الخاص بالسجل الشخصي الشهر للدعاوي العينية العقارية قبل رفع الدعوى غير الاستثناء الذي جاء به قانون المرافعات في المادة 65 والخاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ 
*أما القانون 142/64 الخاص بالسجل العيني والمطبق اليوم على معظم القرى فقد أوجب قيد هذه الدعاوى كلها واحضار ما يفيد القيد والا حكم بعدم القبول .
  واتمنى *ان* اكن وفقت في ردى فان وفقت فمن الله و إن أخطأت فمنى ومن الشيطان
دمتم بخير وجزيتم الجنة
حمدي صبحي
المحامي  
إسكندرية
http://hamdysobhy.jeeran.com

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

ه*ذا هو راى البسيونى محمود ابو عبده المحامى بالاستئناف العالى*
_ردا على السؤال القائل هل لدعوى الفسخ مع التسليم ودعوى الصورية والبطلان إشهار وهل الدفع بعدم قبول هذه الدعاوى لعدم شهر صحيفتها ينطبق على هذه الدعاوى فان الذي سألت هذا السؤال ولم أجد  رد يقنعنىوهاهي الاجابه أقدمها لزملائي_*
**صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى** :
(**أ‌) بياناتها** :
**وجوب**بان المدعي في صحيفة دعواه وقائع الدعوى و طلباته فيها أسانيدها بيانا**وافي تتحدد به معالمها و خطوطها الرئيسية بما يتسم بقدر من الثبات 0 للمدعي**أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي أو تعديل موضوعه**أو ما يكون مكملا له أو مترتبا عليه أو متصلا به بما لا يقبل التجزئة 0**شرطه استناد الطلبين الأصلي و العارض إلى السبب نفسه 0 للمدعي تغيير سبب**دعواه أو أنم يضيف إليه أو يعدله مع بقاء موضوعها على حاله 0 م 124 مرافعات**علة ذلك 0**
(* *الطعن رقم 667 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 11/4/2000**)
(**ب‌) شهر صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى** :**
"* *نطاق هذا القيد** "**
-1**طلب الحكم بصحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية 0 وجوب شهر هذا**ال**طلب سواء اتخذ شكل دعوى مبتدأ أو قدم كطلب عارض أو طلب أنبنى عليه طلب**تدخل في دعوى قائمة أو كان طلبا بإثبات اتفاق الخصوم على حق من هذه الحقوق**قدم كتابة أو ردد سفاهة في الجلسة 0 المادتان 65 , و 13 مرافعات المعدلتين**بق 6 لسنة 1991 0 علة ذلك 0**
**(* *الطعن رقم 4685 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 18/5/2000**
**2**-* *وجوب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية أو أي**طلب يستهدف الحكم بصحة التعاقد على حق من تلك الحقوق سواء اتخذ شكل دعوى**مبتدأ أو قدم كطلب عارض أو كان طلبا بإثبات اتفاق الخصم على صحة التعاقد**على حق من هذه الحقوق قدم كتاب**ة** أو ردد* *ش**سفاهة وأثبت في محضر الجلسة 0 جزاء**عدم اتخاذ هذا الإجراء عدم قبول الدعوى 0* *المواد 65/3 , 103/2 , 126مكررا**مرافعات** 0**
(* *الطعنان رقما 829 , و 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000**)
**3-**قيد الشهر الوارد في المواد 65/3 , 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات شروط إعماله**لا محل لإعماله على رفع الدعوى إذا كان المطروح فيها على المحكمة طلب آخر**غير صحة التعاقد لو اقتضى الفصل فيه التعرض لصحة العقد الفصل فيها أولا 0**علة ذلك**
(* *الطعنات رقما 829 , و 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/**2000**)
**4-*_الدعوى بطلب تسليم العقار محل عقد البيع الابتدائي 0 عدم خضوعها للقيد__الوارد في الماد 65/3, 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات 0 إلغاء الحكم المطعون__فيه الحكم محكمة أول درجة الصادر بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم تسجيل صحيفتها 0__صحيح 0 تصديه لنظر موضوع الدعوى و فصله فيه و عدم إعادتها لمحكمة أو ل درجة__ 0_ _مخالفة للقانون و خطأ في تطبيقه 0 علة ذلك 0__
_الطعنان رقما 829, 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000*
"* *جواز شهر الصحيفة في تاريخ لاحق على رفع الدعوى** "
**إجراء**الشهر المنصوص عليه في المواد 65/3, 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات 0 ماهيته 0**انتفاء صلته بالصفة أو المصلحة في الدعوى و عدم تعلقه بالحق في رفعه 0**مؤداه 0 اعتبارها دفعا شكليا 0 خرجه من نطاق الدفع بعدم القبول المنصوص**عليه في المادة 115 مرافعات 0**
*_الطعنان رقما 829 , 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000__)_*
*_ومن ثم يخرج من نطاق هذا الدفع باقى الدعوى وهى دعوى الفسخ  والصوريه والبطلان_
*دف**ــــ**وع**
*_الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم شهر صحيفتها__ :_*
**إجراء**الشهر المنصوص عليه في المواد 65/3 و 103/2 , و 126 مكررا مرافعات ماهيته**انتفاء صلته بالصفة أو المصلحة في الدعوى وعدم تعلقه بالحق في رفعها 0**مؤداه 0 اعتباره دفعا شكليا خروجه من نطاق* *ا**لدفع بعدم القبول المنصوص عليه**في المادة 115 مرافعات 0**
*_(_ _الطعنان رقما 829 , 1180 لسنة 61 ق - جلسة 13/6/2000__
_*الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذي أهلية** :
**زوال العيب الذي شاب تمثيل ناقص الأهلية أثناء مباشرة الخصومة 0 أثره 0 انتفاء المصلحة في الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى 0 علة ذلك 0**
(* *الطعن رقم 5732 لسنة 64 ق -جلسة 17/5/2000**

*

_@@@__[__تنص المادة 30 من القانون 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى على أنه إذا_*كان شهر المحرر بطريق القيد وجب أن يقر عند تقديمه لمكتب الشهر المختص بقائمة تشتمل على بيانات معينة ليس من بينها ما يفيد إعلان المدين بأمر الإختصاص فى نفس يوم صدوره وفقاً لما تقضى به المادة 10/1091 من القانون المدنى ، مما مفاده أن إجراء القيد يتم كقاعدة عامة فى أى وقت بعد صدور الأمر بالإختصاص ما دامت ملكية العقار المتخذ عليه حق الإختصاص للمدين دون إنتظار الإعلان بأمر الإختصاص وفقاً للمادة 1091 من القانون المدنى ، إذ أن مصلحة صاحب حق لإختصاص تقضى إجراء القيد فى أقرب وقت حتى لا يتقدم عليه فى المرتبة من يتوصل إلى قيد حقه قبله** .
[**الفقرة رقم 2 من الطعن رقم 461 سنة قضائية 59 مكتب فني 44 تاريخ الجلسة 23 / 05 / 1993**]
[**صفحة رقم 487**]
*_@@__الأصل - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن التسجيل لا يترتب عليه أثره إلا من_* تاريخ تسجيل العقد أو الحكم الذى من شأنه إنشاء حق الملكية أو أى حق عينى آخر على عقار أو نقله ، و أن هذا الأثر لا ينسحب إلى الماضى . و لا يحتج على ذلك بأن القانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 الخاص بالشهر العقارى أجاز بالمادتين 15 و 17 منه تسجيل صحف دعاوى صحة التعاقد على حقوق عينية عقارية و رتب على التأشير بمنطوق الحكم الصادر فيها على هامش تسجيل صحائفها إنسحاب أثر هذا التأشير إلى تاريخ تسجيل صحيفة الدعوى ،* *لأن تقرير هذا الأثر ورد على سبيل الإستثناء حماية لأصحاب تلك الدعاوى قبل من ترتبت لهم حقوق على ذات العقار المبيع بعد تسجيل صحيفة الدعوى و هو إستثناء لا يصح التوسع فيه أو القياس عليه**
**
**الفقرة رقم 2 من الطعن رقم 433 سنة قضائية 57 مكتب فني 43 تاريخ الجلسة 15 / 01 / 1992*
_الاستاذ البسيونى محمود ابو عبده  المحامى بالاستئناف العالى ومجلس الدوله_

*دعوى صحة التعاقد**:*
*"* *عدم خضوع طلب صورية عقد البيع لقيد شهر الصحيفة الواردة بالمواد 65 / 3 ، 103 / 3 ، 126 مكرر مرافعات** "*

*الموجــــــز** :
*(1) إقامة الطاعنين وآخرين على المطعون ضده الثاني الدعوى بصحة ونفاذ عقد البيع وتدخل المطعون ضده الأول فيها بطلب صورية العقد . عدم خضوع طلبه للقيد الوارد بالمواد 65/3 ، 103/3 و 126 مكرر مرافعات . التزام الحكم المطعون فيه ذلك النظر وإلغاءه حكم أول درجة بعدم قبول التدخل لعدم شهر صحيفته . صحيح . قضاؤه في موضوع التدخل رغم وجوب إعادة الطلب لمحكمة أول درجة للفصل فيه . خطأ .
*(* *الطعن رقم 6866 لسنة 65 ق ـ جلسة* *13/5/2007** )
**
**الموجــــــز** :
*(1) دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات الساري نظام السجل العيني عليها . التزام المدعي بقيد صحيفتها بالسجل المعد لذلك به وتضمين الطلبات فيها إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل العيني والتأشير بمضمون الطلبات في الدعوى وتقديم شهادة بذلك . 
م 32 من ق 142 لسنة 1964 . استيفائه الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة المشار إليها . مؤداه . استيفاء الدعوى لشروط قبولها . أثره . التزام المحكمة بالمضى في نظرها والفصل في موضوعها . عدم سريان حكم المادة 65/3 مرافعات التي توجب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات التي يسري نظام الشهر العقاري عليها .
*(* *الطعن رقم 8577 لسنة 65 ق ـ جلسة 12/6/2007** )
*
*القاعــــدة** :
*1ـ إن المشرع إعمالاً للمادة 32 سالفة البيان ( المادة 32 من القانون رقم 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العيني ) ـ وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ فرض على المدعي اتخاذ إجراء معين هو قيد صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات التي يسري عليها نظام السجل العيني في السجل المعد لذلك به وأن تتضمن الطلبات فيها إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل وفقاً لهذه الطلبات وكذلك بتقديم شهادة إلى المحكمة دالة على حصول التأشير في السجل العيني بمضمون هذه الطلبات ، ومن ثم فإنه إذا استوفى المدعي الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 32 من قانون السجل العيني سالفة البيان فإن الدعوى بطلب صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات التي يسري عليها نظام السجل العيني تكون قد استوفت شروط قبولها ويتعين على المحكمة أن تمضي في نظرها والفصل في موضوعها ومن ثم فلا يسري عليها حكم المادة 65/3 من قانون المرافعات التى توجب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات التي يسري عليها نظام الشهر العقاري ..

*الموجــــــز** :
*(2) ثبوت خضوع أرض النزاع للسجل العيني وإقامة الطاعن دعواه بطلب صحة ونفاذ عقد بيع الأرض الابتدائي مع إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل العيني والتأشير بمضمون هذه الطلبات وتقديمه المستندات الدالة على اتخاذ الإجراء المنصوص عليه في المادة 32 من ق 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العيني . مؤداه . عدم اشتراط شهر صحيفة الدعوى ولا محل لإعمال القيد الوارد في المادة 65/3 مرافعات . قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم شهر صحيفتها إعمالاً للمادة 65/3 مرافعات . خطأ ومخالفة .
*(* *الطعن رقم 8577 لسنة 65 ق ـ جلسة* *12/6/2007** )
*
*القاعــــدة** :
*2ـ إذ كان الثابت في الأوراق أن الأرض موضوع النزاع تقع بزمام قرية كفر الشيخ سليم مركز طنطا الخاضعة للسجل العيني بموجب القرار الوزاري رقم 2011 الصادر بتاريخ 13/5/1984 والساري اعتباراً من 1/6/1988 وأن الطاعن أقام الدعوى رقم ...... لسنة ........ بطلب الحكم بصحة ونفاذ عقد البيع الابتدائي المؤرخ 27/9/1989 مع إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل العيني والتأشير بمضمون هذه الطلبات وقدم المستندات الدالة على اتخاذه الإجراء المنصوص عليه في المادة 32 من القانون رقم 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العيني إذ قدم شهادتين بالتأشيرات أو القيود الواردة بالسجل العيني على الأرض موضوع النزاع في الدعوى رقم ........ لسنة ...... صادرين من مكتب السجل العيني بطنطا ومحررين بتاريخ 20/7/1993 وشهادتين مطابقة للتأشيرات أو القيود الواردة بالسجل العيني محررين في 20/7/1993 ومن ثم فلا يشترط شهر صحيفة هذه الدعوى ولا محل لإعمال القيد الوارد في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 65 من قانون المرافعات عليها وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وقضى بعدم قبول الدعوى ......... لسنة *........ لعدم شهر صحيفتها إعمالاً للمادة** 65/3* *من قانون المرافعات ، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق*


*تسجيــــــل** 
*
*السجل العيني**: 
**"* *وجوب قيد كافة التصرفات التي من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية**العقارية الأصلية على عقار أو نقله أو تغيره أو زواله والأحكام النهائية**المثبتة لشئ من ذلك في السجل العيني في المدن والقرى الخاضعة لأحكام قانون**السجل العيني** " .*
*الموجــــــز** 
**قانون السجل العيني . تطبيق أحكامه على المدن والقرى التي يصدر بتحديدها* *قرار من* وزير العدل بعد الانتهاء من مسحها . وجوب قيد كفالة التصرفات التي من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية على عقار أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله والأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك في السجل العيني . مخالفة ذلك . أثره . عدم نشوء وانتقال وتغيير وزوال هذه الحقوق بالنسبة لذوى الشأن والغير . المواد 3 ، 4/2 ، 26 ، 32 من ق 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العيني . القيد في السجل العيني . له قوة مطلقة . ماهيته . كل ما هو مقيد حقيقة للغير . المتعامل مع من قيد كمالك للعقار في حماية من كل دعوى غير ظاهرة في السجل . وجوب التأشير بالدعاوى التي ترفع ضد البيانات المدرجة في السجل لحماية رافعها من القرينة المطلقة المستمدة من القيد فيه . 
المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون المشار إليه .
*(* *الطعن رقم 8577 لسنة 65 ق ـ جلسة 12/6/2007** )*

*القاعـــدة** :
*النص في المواد 3 ، 4/2 ، 26 ، 32 من القانون رقم 142 لسنة 1964 بنظام السجل العيني يدل على أن أحكام قانون السجل العيني تطبق على المدن والقرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بعد الانتهاء من مسحها ، وأنه يجب قيد كافة التصرفات التي من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية على عقار أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله ويجب كذلك قيد هذه الحقوق في السجل العيني أنها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة للغير ، ذلك أن القيد في السجل العيني ـ وعلى ما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون ـ له قوة مطلقة ومعناه أن كل ما هو مقيد في السجل العيني هو الحقيقة بالنسبة للغير ، وبذلك يصبح من يتعامل مع من قيد كمالك للعقار في حماية من كل دعوى غير ظاهرة في السجل ، مما يقتضي أن يؤشر بالدعاوى التي ترفع ضد البيانات المدرجة في السجل لحماية رافعها من القرينة المطلقة التي تستمد من القيد فيه .
*"* *عدم وجوب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات التي يسري عليها نظام السجل العيني** " 
(* *راجع . بيع : دعوى صحة التعاقد . ص 34** )*

*تسجيل صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد** :
"* *عدم خضوع طلب صورية عقد البيع لقيد شهر الصحيفة** "
(* *راجع . بيع . دعوى صحة التعاقد . ص33*


*شهـــــر عقــــــاري*

*شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد** :
**"* *عدم وجوب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية في الجهات الساري نظام السجل العيني عليه**" .*
*(* *راجع . بيع : دعوى صحة التعاقد . ص 34** )*
 ص 


*ارجو الافاده وهل الدفع بعدم القبول ينطبق من عدمه عرض الامر على  اخواننا  الكبار وشكر 
*

http://kenanaonline.com/basune1

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*بسم الله العدل وبهداه الحق*
*القول الفصل في إشهار عرائض الدعاوى العينية العقارية – ما لها وما عليها*
*حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم*
*1-هل للدعاوى العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان اشهار؟*
  ليست الإجابة على هذا السؤال بالأمر الهين حيث أنه بصيغته العامة يأخذنا لتفريعات عدة منها أن إجابة السؤال تختلف بالفعل عما إذا كان:-
*1-أ- العقار يخضع للقانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقارى (السجل الشخصي ) المطبق في المدن الكبرى (القاهرة والاسكندرية*) 
  ب-  إذا كان العقار يخضع للقانون 142 لسنة 1964بنظام السجل العيني قانون السجل العيني المطبق في أغلب القرى اليوم 
  2- في النظام المطبق فيه السجل الشخصي القانون 114 لسنة 46 وإن كان قد أوجب شهر هذه الدعاوى جميعا إلا أنه لم يشترط شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى كما فعل قانون السجل العيني ومع ذلك تم استثناء دعوى صحة ونفاذ العقد بالتعديل الحادث للمادة 65 مرافعات من قبل المشرع بلزوم شه عريضتها والا حكم بعدم القبول وذلك على *التفصيل الآتي بيانه:* 
*أولاً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 114/46 وهي التي تقع في المدن التي لم تطبق السجل العيني للآن*
  نعم للدعاوى العينية العقارية إشهار طبقا لنص المدة 15 من القانون رقم 114 لسنة 1946 بتنظيم الشهر العقاري 
*مادة15 
*يجب التاشير في هامش سجل المحررات واجبة الشهر بما يقدم ضدها من الدعاوى التي يكون الغرض منها الطعن فى التصرف الذي يتضمنه *المحرر و جودا أو صحة أو نفاذا كدعاوى البطلان أو الفسخ أو الالغاء أو الرجوع ، فاذا كان المحرر الاصلى لم يشهر تسجل تلك الدعاوى و يجب كذلك تسجيل دعاوى استحقاق اى حق من* الحقوق العينية العقارية أو التاشير بها على حسب الأحوال كما يجب تسجيل دعاوى صحة التعاقد على حقوق عينية عقارية 0 
و تحصل التأشيرات و التسجيلات المشار إليها بعد ( إعلان ) صحيفة الدعوى ( و *قيدها ) بجدول المحكمة 0*
  (*وهنا سنلاحظ أن النص اقتصر على الوجوب ولم يشترط حد**وث**ه قبل رفع الدعوى أو يعلق قبولها على الشهر) 
**مادة 17 
*يترتب على تسجيل الدعاوى المذكورة بالمادة 15 أو التاشير بها ( ان حق المدعى اذا ما قرر بحكم مؤشر به طبقا للقانون يكون حجة على من ترتبت لهم حقوق عينية ابتداء من تاريخ تسجيل الدعاوى أو التاشيربها ) 
ولايكون هذا الحق حجة على الغير الذى كسب حقه ( بحسن نية ) قبل التاشير أو التسجيل المنصوص عليهما فى الفقرة السابقة 
*الاثر الرجعى للتسجيل 
*ولا يسرى حكم الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة على الاحكام التي يتم التاشير بها بعد مضى ( خمس سنوات ) من تاريخ صيرورتها ( نهائية ) أو من تاريخ العمل بهذا *القانون ايهما اطول 0* 
  وهنا نلاحظ أنه  فقط يترتب على عدم التسجيل أن الحقوق المشار إليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرهم وهذا فقط هو *الجزاء على التأخر في الشهر* * .*
*وأيضا طبقاً للمادة 9:-* جميع التصرفات التي من شانها ( إنشاء ) حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغيـيره أو زواله و كذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشئ من ذلك يجب شهرها بطريق ( التسجيل ) و يدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف و الوصية و يترتب على عدم التسجيل ( إن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشا ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرها 
*ولا يكون للتصرفات ( غير المسجلة ) من الأثر سوى ( الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشان* 
و يجوز لمن حصل مع آخرين على حكم نهائي مثبت لحق من هذه الحقوق أن يطلب  قصر التسجيل على القدر الذى قضى به ، كما يجوز له ان يطلب قصر التسجيل على العقارات المقضي له بها فى قسم أو ناحية معينة 0 و يجوز لمن حصل على ( حكم نهائي لصالحه ) أن يطلب ( قصر التسجيل ) على القدر المقضى له به فى قسم أو ناحية معينة ولا تسرى الفقرتان السابقتان اذا كان التصرف المقتضى به من ( عقود المقايضة ) ( البدل 
*ثم جاءت المادة 65 مرافعات وأضافت حكما جديداً خاصاً بالصحة والنفاذ وهو عدم قبول الدعوى اذا لم تشهر صحيفتها وهو حكم خاص وقاصر على دعوى الصحة والنفاذ*
*مادة 65 - يقيد قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى إذا كانت مصحوبة بما يلي :- 
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. ..............
*ولا تقبل دعوى صحة التعاقد علي حق الحقوق العينية العقارية إلا إذا أشهرت صحيفتها.* 
*وهنا لابد من التفرقة في السجل الشخصي وهو النظام الخاضع للقانون 114/46  وهذا ما يجلي الخلط دائم الحدوث في هذا الشق ألا وهو أنه ومع لزوم شهر دعاوى استحقاق او زوال حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية كالفسخ والبطلان و... فليس بلازمة شهرها* *قبل رفع الدعوى أو الحكم فيها حيث أن هذا حكم خاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ فيمكن*شهر عريضة الدعوى مع الحكم بعد صدوره وكل ما في الأمر أنه يفضل التأشير أو تسجيل العريضة ليكون للحكم أثر رجعي في الاحتجاج به على الغير من تاريخ شهر العريضة اذا تم تسجيله والتأشير به خلال خمس سنوات من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائي فهو ليس بلازم إذن لرفع هذه الدعاوى كما هو عليه الحال في دعوى الصحة والنفاذ ولكنه لازم لانتقال ملكية هذه الحقوق وحجيتها ولكن ليس هناك ما يمنع من إرجاء التأشير والتسجيل للعريضة إلى ما بعد الحكم في الدعوى وهنا لن يحكم بعدم *القبول ولكن يخشى معه تغير وانتقال الحقوق بالشهر العقاري .*
*ثانياً:- بالنسبة للعقارات الخاضعة للقانون 142/64 وهي التي تقع في القري التي تم تطبيق السجل العيني بها*
*وهنا يختلف الأمر حيث أوجب المشرع صراحة ليس وجوب تسجيل هذه الدعاوى فقط بل اشترط قيدها* *( القيد في السجل العيني يساوي الشهر في الشخصي) وتقديم شهادة بذلك وإلا حكم بعدم قبول الدعوى , مما جعلنا أمام حكم مختلف في هذه القرى وهذا ما يمليه طبيعة السجل العيني ذاته حيث أنه يعنى بالعقار وليس الاشخاص** حيث يخصص لكل عقار صحيفة مستقلة في السجل تبين كافة التصرفات التي ترد عليه فلابد أن تكون كافية بذاتها لبيان حالة العقار وما بقع عليه من تصرفات وذلك على التفصيل الآتي :-* 
*مادة26 
*جميع التصرفات التى من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشيئ من ذلك يجب قيدها فى *السجل العينى .* 
*ويدخل فى هذه التصرفات الوقف والوصية .* 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن الحقوق المشار اليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
*ولا يكون للتصرفات غير المقيدة من الأثر سوى الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوى الشأن . 
مادة27* 
يجب كذلك قيد جميع التصرفات والأحكام النهائية المقررة لحق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية . 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن و لا بالنسبة الى غيرهم . 
*ويسرى هذا الحكم على القسمة العقارية ولو كان محلها أموالا موروثة . 
مادة29* 
يجب قيد جميع التصرفات المنشئة أو المقررة أو الناقلة أو التى من شأنها زوال أى حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية التبعية وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشىء من ذلك والاقرارات بالتنازل عن مرتبة قيدها . 
*ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوى الشأن ولا بالنسبة الى غيرهم* * 
*
*(وإلى هنا تتطابق أحكام القانونين دون أدنى اختلاف يذكر ويبدأ في المادتين التاليتين م 32, 33  التفرد بأحكام خاصة والنص على ألا تقبل الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عيني عقاري ومساوتها بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ التي كانت وحدها التي تمثل استثناء وتنفرد بالشهر القبلي بل وزيد عليه بأن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية في هذه الدعاوى اجراء* 
*التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات) مادة32* *
**الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عيني عقاري أو بصحة أو نفاذ تصرف من التصرفات الواجب قيدها يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات فيها إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل العيني ولا تقبل الدعوى إلا بعد تقديم شهادة دالة على حصول التأثير في السجل بمضمون هذه الطلبات 
**مادة33 
*الدعاوى المشار اليها فى المادة السابقة التى تكون منظورة أمام المحاكم وقت العمل بهذا القانون ولم تسجل صحيفتها لا يجوز الاستمرار فى النظر فيها الا بعد أن تتضمن الطلبات الختامية فيها اجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل وبعد التأشير فيه بمضمون هذه الطلبات . 
ويمنح المدعون فى هذه الدعاوى ميعاد شهرين من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون لطلب هذا التأشير فاذا لم تقدم فى أول جلسة بعد انتهاء هذا الميعاد شهادة بحصول هذا التأشير توقف الدعوى . 
*من كل ما سبق نجد أنه اتفق القانونين على وجوب تسجيل أو قيد جميع الدعاوى العينية لتكون حجة على الغير ولكن حالة متى يتم الشهر**
***لم يشترط القانون 114/46 الخاص بالسجل الشخصي الشهر للدعاوى العينية العقارية قبل رفع الدعوى غير الاستثناء الذي جاء به قانون المرافعات في المادة 65 والخاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ 
*أما القانون 142/64 الخاص بالسجل العيني والمطبق اليوم على معظم القرى فقد أوجب قيد هذه الدعاوى كلها وإحضار ما يفيد القيد والا حكم بعدم القبول .*
*وأتمنى أن اكون وفقت في ردى فان وفقت فمن الله و إن أخطأت فمنى ومن الشيطان*
_دمتم بخير وجزيتم الجنة
_*حمدي صبحي
المحامي * *
إسكندرية*
*اما من وجهة نظرى انا/البسيونىمحمودابوعبده* 
*ووجهة نظر زملائىجاءت المادة 65  من القانون رقم 13 لسنة 1968 قانون المرفعات** وهى احدث* *من القانون114/46 الخاص بالسجل الشخصي و142/64 الخاص بالسجل العيني*
*وأضافت حكما جديداً خاصاً بالصحة والنفاذ وهو عدم قبول الدعوى اذا لم تشهر صحيفتها وهو حكم خاص وقاصر على دعوى الصحة والنفاذ وهذ القانون احدث من قانون الشهرا لعقارى والسجل**العينى*وهنا لابد من التفرقة وهذا ما يجلي *الخلط دائم الحدوث ألا وهو مع لزوم شهر دعاوى استحقاق او زوال حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية ومنها الفسخ فليس بلازمه شهرها قبل رفع الدعوى أو الحكم فيها حيث أن هذا حكم خاص بدعوى الصحة والنفاذ فيمكن شهر عريضة الدعوى مع الحكم بعد صدوره وكل ما في الأمر أنه يفضل التأشير أو تسجيل العريضة ليكون للحكم أثر رجعي في الاحتجاج به على الغير من تاريخ شهر العريضة اذا تم تسجيله والتأشير به خلال خمس سنوات من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائي فهو ليس بلازم إذن لرفع هذه الدعاوى كما هو** عليه الحال في دعوى الصحة**والنفاذ ولكنه لازم لانتقال ملكية هذه الحقوق وحجيتها ولكن ليس هناك ما يمنع من إرجاء التأشير والتسجيل للعريضة إبى ما بعد الحكم في الدعوى وهنا لن يحكم بعدم القبول ولكن يخشى معه تغير وانتقال الحقوق بالشهر العقاري*


*صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى** :
(**أ‌) بياناتها** :
**وجوب**بان المدعي في صحيفة دعواه وقائع الدعوى و طلباته فيها أسانيدها بيانا**وافي تتحدد به معالمها و خطوطها الرئيسية بما يتسم بقدر من الثبات 0 للمدعي**أن يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يتضمن تصحيح الطلب الأصلي أو تعديل موضوعه**أو ما يكون مكملا له أو مترتبا عليه أو متصلا به بما لا يقبل التجزئة 0**شرطه استناد الطلبين الأصلي و العارض إلى السبب نفسه 0 للمدعي تغيير سبب**دعواه أو أنم يضيف إليه أو يعدله مع بقاء موضوعها على حاله 0 م 124 مرافعات**علة ذلك 0**
(* *الطعن رقم 667 لسنة 63 ق – جلسة 11/4/2000**)
(**ب‌) شهر صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى** :**
"* *نطاق هذا القيد** "**
-1**طلب الحكم بصحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية 0 وجوب شهر هذا**ال**طلب سواء اتخذ شكل دعوى مبتدأ أو قدم كطلب عارض أو طلب أنبنى عليه طلب**تدخل في دعوى قائمة أو كان طلبا بإثبات اتفاق الخصوم على حق من هذه الحقوق**قدم كتابة أو ردد سفاهة في الجلسة 0 المادتان 65 , و 13 مرافعات المعدلتين**ب**ق 6 لسنة 1991 0 علة ذلك 0**
**(* *الطعن رقم 4685 لسنة 67 ق – جلسة 18/5/2000**
**2**-* *وجوب شهر صحيفة دعوى صحة التعاقد على حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية أو أي**طلب يستهدف الحكم بصحة التعاقد على حق من تلك الحقوق سواء اتخذ شكل دعوى**مبتدأ أو قدم كطلب عارض أو كان طلبا بإثبات اتفاق الخصم على صحة التعاقد**على حق من هذه الحقوق قدم كتاب**ة** أو ردد* *ش**فاهة وأثبت في محضر الجلسة 0 جزاء**عدم اتخاذ هذا الإجراء عدم قبول الدعوى 0* *المواد 65/3 , 103/2 , 126مكررا**مرافعات** 0**
(* *الطعنان رقما 829 , و 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000**)
**3-**قيد الشهر الوارد في المواد 65/3 , 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات شروط إعماله**لا محل لإعماله على رفع الدعوى إذا كان المطروح فيها على المحكمة طلب آخر**غير صحة التعاقد لو اقتضى الفصل فيه التعرض لصحة العقد الفصل فيها أولا 0**علة ذلك**
(* *الطعنات رقما 829 , و 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/**2000**)*
*ومن ثم ومن جماع ماتقدم وحسبما جاء باحكام النقض سالفة الذكر تكون قد قصرت اشهار عريضة الدعوى على دعوى صحة التعاقد فقط وهذا الاتجاه يتفق مع راى ورى زملاء الذين تعرضوا لهذا الموضوع بالشرح  ومن ثم يخرج من الدعوىو اجبة الشهر دعوى الفسخ  والبطلان  والصوريه والتسليم وسوف نتناول بالشرح دعوى التسليم المكمله لدعوى الفسح مع التسليم وكذلك الصوريه**
**4-*_الدعوى بطلب تسليم العقار محل عقد البيع الابتدائي 0 عدم خضوعها للقيد__الوارد في الماد 65/3, 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات 0 إلغاء الحكم المطعون__فيه الحكم محكمة أول درجة الصادر بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم تسجيل صحيفتها 0__صحيح 0 تصديه لنظر موضوع الدعوى و فصله فيه و عدم إعادتها لمحكمة أو ل درجة__ 0_ _مخالفة للقانون و خطأ في تطبيقه 0 علة ذلك 0__
_الطعنان رقما 829, 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000*
"* *جواز شهر الصحيفة في تاريخ لاحق على رفع الدعوى** "
**إجراء**الشهر المنصوص عليه في المواد 65/3, 103/2 , 126 مكررا مرافعات 0 ماهيته 0**انتفاء صلته بالصفة أو المصلحة في الدعوى و عدم تعلقه بالحق في رفعه 0**مؤداه 0 اعتبارها دفعا شكليا 0 خرجه من نطاق الدفع بعدم القبول المنصوص**عليه في المادة 115 مرافعات 0**
*_الطعنان رقما 829 , 1180 لسنة 69 ق – جلسة 13/6/2000__)_*
*_ومن ثم يخرج من نطاق هذا الدفع باقى الدعوى وهى دعوى الفسخ  والصوريه والبطلان_
*دف**ــــ**وع**
*_الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم شهر صحيفتها__ :_*
**إجراء**الشهر المنصوص عليه في المواد 65/3 و 103/2 , و 126 مكررا مرافعات ماهيته**انتفاء صلته بالصفة أو المصلحة في الدعوى وعدم تعلقه بالحق في رفعها 0**مؤداه 0 اعتباره دفعا شكليا خروجه من نطاق* *ا**لدفع بعدم القبول المنصوص عليه**في المادة 115 مرافعات 0**
*_(_ _الطعنان رقما 829 , 1180 لسنة 61 ق - جلسة 13/6/2000_
*شهر عريضة دعوى الصورية*

*هل يجب الدفع بعدم قبول دعوى الصورية لعدم شهر الصحفية ومدي تأثيره عليها*

*الرد :*

*تنص المادة 7 من قانون الشهر العقاري على أنه ( يجب التأثير على هامش سجل المحررات واجبة التسجيل بما يقدم ضدها من دعاوى البطلان أو الفسخ أو الإلغاء أو الرجوع فيها، فإذا كان المحرر الأصلي لم يسجل فتسجل تلك الدعاوى، وكذلك دعاوى استحقاق أي حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية يجب تسجيلها أو التأشيرة بها كما ذكر).
ويتبين من هذا النص أن الدعاوى إما أن تكون دعوى بطلان عقد، أو فسخه، أو إلغائه أو الرجوع فيه، وهذه الدعاوى ترفع من أحد العاقدين، أو من ورثته، أو ممن تلقى الحق عنه بسبب خاص، أو من زائنيه - وإما أن تكون دعوى استحقاق حق عيني عقاري فترفع من الغير.
وأن العقد المطلوب بطلانه أو فسخه أو إلغائه أو الرجوع فيه، أما أن يكون مسجلاً فيقتضي التأثير بما يقدم ضده من الدعاوى بهامش سجل المحررات - وإما أن يكون العقد غير مسجل، فيقتضي تسجيل عريضة الدعوى. 
ولا محل طبعًا لتسجيل الدعوى إذا لم يكن العقد مسجلاً إلا احتياطًا من تسجيل العقد بعد رفعها.*

*تنص المادة 7 من قانون الشهر العقاري على أنه ( يجب التأشير على هامش سجل المحررات واجبة التسجيل بما يقدم ضدها من دعاوى البطلان أو الفسخ أو الإلغاء أو الرجوع فيها، فإذا كان المحرر الأصلي لم يسجل فتسجل تلك الدعاوى، وكذلك دعاوى استحقاق أي حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية يجب تسجيلها أو التأشير بها كما ذكر).
ويتبين من هذا النص أن الدعاوى إما أن تكون دعوى بطلان عقد، أو فسخه، أو إلغائه أو الرجوع فيه، وهذه الدعاوى ترفع من أحد العاقدين، أو من ورثته، أو ممن تلقى الحق عنه بسبب خاص، أو من دائنيه - وإما أن تكون دعوى استحقاق حق عيني عقاري فترفع من الغير.
وأن العقد المطلوب بطلانه أو فسخه أو إلغائه أو الرجوع فيه، أما أن يكون مسجلاً فيقتضي التأشير بما يقدم ضده من الدعاوى بهامش سجل المحررات - وإما أن يكون العقد غير مسجل، فيقتضي تسجيل عريضة الدعوى. 
ولا محل طبعًا لتسجيل الدعوى إذا لم يكن العقد مسجلاً إلا احتياطًا من تسجيل العقد بعد رفعها.*

*ومن ثم فإذا كان العقد المطعون فيه مسجلاً  فيقتضي التأشير بما يقدم ضده من دعاوى ، وإذا كان غير مسجل فلا يلزم التأشير – إلا إذا كان هناك خوف من أن تتم عملية التسجيل أثناء نظر الدعوى .*

*ومن ثم فإذا كان العقد المطعون فيه مسجلاً  فيقتضي التأشير بما يقدم ضده من دعاوى ، وإذا كان غير مسجل فلا يلزم التأشير – إلا إذا كان هناك خوف من أن تتم عملية التسجيل أثناء نظر الدعوى .*

*للموضوع بقيه ان شاء الله* *ايها الاخوه والاخوات الزملاء الاعزاء كل عام وحضرتك جميعا بخير وفى نجاح مستمر هذا هو راى ورى الاستاذ/ حمدى صبحى اخ الكبير اشكره على مجهوده الكبير حول هذا البحث جعله الله له فى ميزان حسنته وادم الله عليه النجاح والصحه ونحن لن نقفل هذا الموضوع منتظرين من حضراتكم كل تفسير صاب او احكام تنطبق على هذا الموضوع او تفسير من محكمة النقض حول هذا الموضع   وشكرا* http://kenanaonline.com/basune1

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

_دعوى__فسخ وعد بالبيع واعتباره_
  [IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87%D8%A7%D9%83%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]_كأن لم يكن مع التسليم_
*أنه في يوم       الموافق     /       /**2010*


*بناء على طلب/ محمود محمد عبده المقيم بناحية المحله الكبرى 15 شارع الحنفي الدور الرابع  ومحله المختار مكتب الأستاذ محمد السعيد شاهين المحامي بالمحلة الكبرى * 

_أنا          محضر محكمة مركز كوم حماده قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه__ وأعلنت كل من_*:-/*
*1-اسعد عبد الهادي إسماعيل خير الله**المقيم بناحية كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*2-رضا محمد عبد المنعم موسى البطينى**المقيم بناحية كفر  زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*3- خير الله عبد الهادي إسماعيل خير الله**  المقيم بناحية كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحره * *مخاطبا مع*
*الموضــــــــــوع* _بموجب وعد بالبيع مؤرخ 13/8/2009 وعد الطالب المعلن إليهم ببيع ثلاثة قطع ارض ذراعيه اجمالى مساحتهم  -12-  14  -11  إحدى عشر فدان وأربعة عشر قيراطا وأثنى عشر سهما تحت العجز والزيادة_
القطع الأولى :-/مساحتها*12-3 -4 أربعة أفدنه وثلاثة قراريط واثني عشر سهم البيعة رقم 8024 الوحدة رقم69 حوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده ومحدودة بحدود أربع هي:-*/ _الحد البحري/_*محمود محمد عبده* _الحد القبلي/_*مصرف صرف عمومي*_الحد الشرقي_*/مشروع مسقى مياه* _الحد الغربي_/*مشروع مسقى مياه*
_القطعة الثانية -/مساحتها__8_*-3* *ثلاثة أفدنه وثمانية قراريط البيعة رقم 8029القطعه رقم 189 من 107 من 91 حوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده م كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة* _ومحدودة بحدود أربعه__هي_*:-/* _البحري_*خط مستقيم بالقطعة 75 بطول 109*_الشرقي_*/ خط مستقيم بطول 140م ا*_لقبلي_*/  خط مستقيم بطول 109 م* _الغربي_* خط مستقيم بطول 110 م*
_القطعة الثالثة__:-/ مساحته__ا _ _3_*-4 أربعة أفدنه وثلاثة قراريط البيعة رقم 8013 القطعة رقم 167من107 من  48 حوض الجبل10 زمام كفر زياده  مركز كوم حماده تحت العجز والزيادة* _ومحدودة بحدود أربعه هي_*:-/* _البحري_*:-/ القطعة 164 من107 بحوضه وحدة أملاك رقم 50* _الشرقي_*:-/القطعة 207 من 107 من 91 بحوضه  * _القبلي_*:-/ القطعة رقم 168 من107من91 بحوضه وحدة أملاك 54* _الغربي__:-/_*القطعة 166 من 107 بحوضه وحدة أملاك 52*
_وهذه القطع ملك الطالب كائنه بحوض الجبل 10 زمام كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة_*وقد تم الوعد بالبيع نظير مبلغ وقدره 1276000 مليون ومائتين وستة وسبعون ألف دفع وقت تحرير الوعد مبلغ وقدره 50000 ج خمسون ألف بصفة عربون والباقي وقدره 1226000 ج مليون ومائتين وستة وعشرون ألف يتم سدادها في خلال خمسة اشهر من تاريخ تحرير الوعد**لم يسدد المعلن** ا**ليهم خلال مدة الوعد إلا مبلغ وقدره 50000 ج خمسون ألف جنيها أخر و عقب تحرير الوعد*


*بالبيع قام الطالب بتسليم الأطيان للمعلن إليهم وذلك بحضور شهود الوعد وقد اتفق الطرفان* *وبحضور الشهود**على انه في حالة عدم سداد باقي الثمن يلتزم المعلن إليهم برد الأطيان للمدعى* _وعلى اثر ذلك تم تسليم الأطيان محل الوعد للمدعى عليهم بموجب محضر التسليم رقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده وتعهد المعلن إليه_* الأخير عن نفسه هو والآخرين بصلب المحضر بسداد كامل الثمن المحدد بالوعد وفى حالة عدم سداد باقي الثمن كما* _هو موضح بصلب الوعد بالبند الخامس يعتبر هذا الوعد باطل ومفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه_
*وحيث أن المعلن إليهم لم يوفوا بالتزامهم الثابت بصلب الوعد واستلموا المساحة محل الوعد الأمر الذي  دفع الطالب إلى إنذار المعلن إليهم بموجب الإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 7/11/2009 والإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 24/1/2010بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة للسداد وعدم الوفاء باعتبار الوعد مفسوخا وباطل وكأن لم يكن لعدم سداد المعلن إليهم كامل الثمن*
_وحيث أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين عملا بنص الماده 147 من القانون المدنى ولذلك فلا يجوز نقضه أو تعديله الا باتفاق الطرفين أو للاسباب التى يقررها القانون_
*وحيث انه لم يرد عقد اتفاقا الا هذا ولم يرد عليه تعديلا من أطراف المتعاقدين مما يوحى أو يعطى حقا للمعن اليهم فى الن**ق**ول والعدول عن عقدهم واتفاقهم مما يؤكد انه واجب صحيحا وفقا للميعاد المحدد* *ويجب عليهم* _أداء باقي الثمن مادام قد أوفى الواعد شروطه ووعده بل ذهب الى اكثر من ذلك وسلمهم الاطيان بالمحضر الرسمى  رقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده_
*وحيث انه وفقا لحسن النيه وعملا بنص المادة 148 من القانون المدنى فكان و**اجبا** عليهم أن ين**ف**ذوا العقد طبقا لما اشتمل عليه بطريقه تتفق وحسن النيه وما أ**توه** سواء بفعل مادى استغلال لحق التقاضي وأساءتهم استعماله يؤكد**سؤ نيتهم وإصرارهم على الاستيلاء على الاطيان المملوكه للواعد بحجج واهيه تعادل طرق النصب والاحتيال المنصوص عليها بالماده 736 عقوبات لانهم بهذا المستند اى الوعد الذى يفرغوه من مضمونه ومحتواه أرادوا أن يجعلوا منه سندا وهميا يستولوا به على اطيان وحقوق الواعد*
_وحيث انه طبقا للفقره الثانيه من الماده 148__-2__ من القانون المدنى لا يقتصر_ _العقد_ _على إلزام المتعاقد بما ورد فيه ولكن يتناول أيضا_ _ما__هو من مستلزماته وفقا للقانون__ والعرف__ والعد__ا__ل__ة__ ب__ح__سب طبيعة الالتزام_
*وحيث ان التزام المعلن اليهم بالوفاء بباقى الثمن ورد فى عبارات واضحه ومحدده وقاطعه بموعد محدد للوفاء بباقى الثمن فانه  يعد التزاما لايجوز الانحراف عنه او تفسيره او تاويله بعبارات واهية وفقا لنص الماده 150 من القانون المدنى*
_وحيث انه بالنسبة للعقود الملزمة للطرفين فانه وعملا بنص الماده 157 –(1) ) في العقد الملزم للجانبين ؛ إذ لم يوف احد المتعاقدين بالتزامه جاز للمتعاقد الأخر بعد أعذار المدين أن يطالب بتنفيذ العقد أو بفسحة مع التعويض في الحالتين_ 
*وحيث انه تم امهال المعلن اليهم مرات ومرات بحضور شهود الوعد الا انهم بعد ان تسلموا الاطيان ظنوا وبئس ظنهم أنهم قد نالوا مرادهم واصبحت الاطيان فى حيازتهم ويبقى لهم أن يختر عوا أسبابا واهية ليبر**ا**ر**وا** عدم تنفيذهم لالتزامهم* *وابتزاز الواعد بالبيع*

*ف**ما**كان على الطالب* *ألا أن** ينذرهم* *بالسداد* *وتم ذلك فعلا فى 7/11/2009 والإنذار المسلم إليهم بتاريخ 24/1/2010بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة للسداد وعدم الوفاء باعتبار الوعد مفسوخان وباطل وكأن لم يكن لعدم سداد المعلن إليهم كامل الثمن وتركه**م أياما بل** شهور بعد فوات موعد الانذار فى محاوله لان يوفى المعلن اليهم بالتزامهم ألا أنهم أصروا على العناد واساءة استعمال حق التقاضى واقاموا دعوى واهيه بمزاعم واهيه تتحدث عن اسباب واهيه للحق فى ابطال الوعد كما يزعمون على سند باطل بان الواعد لايملك الاطيان بل انها كما يزعمون ملكا لأولاده*
*وهذا غير صحيح لأنه الحائز والمالك وواضع اليد والمتصرف الوحيدالذى له حق**في** استعمال واستغلال والتصرف في هذه الأطيان هو الواعد المدعى فقط دون سواه*
_وحيث انه قد ورد فى الاتفاق بعبارات صريحه وواضحه ليس فيها لبس ولا غموض وتتفق  ونص المادة 158 من القانون المدنى__*  فانه يجوز الاتفاق على أن يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسة دون حاجة** إلى حكم قضائي عند عدم الوفاء بالالتزامات الناشئة عنة وهذا الاتفاق لا يعفى من الأعذار إلا إذ اتفق المتعاقدين صراحة على الإعفاء منة  فانه يجوز الاتفاق على ان يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجه الى حكم قضائي**وهذا الاتفاق واضحا كما جاء بالبند الخامس من الوعد بالبيع*
_مادة 160 _ إذ انفسخ العقد أعيد المتعاقدين إلى الحالة التي كان عليها قبل العقد (( الطعن رقم 384 س 33 في جلسة 20/10/1966 س17 ص 1552 ))_
* وحيث ان فسخ الوعد او العقد واعتباره مفسوخا يقضى اعادة الحال الى ماكان عليه قبل التعاقد** طبقا لنص المادة السابقة** وحيث أن التسليم  ذلك لايتم الا باعادة ماتم تسليمه للمعلن اليهم وهو الاطيان بما عليها موضوع الوعد بالبيع  وهو مالم يتحقق فعلا وقانونا الا بالتسليم  عملا بنص المواد 431 -430 من القانون المدني** والمادة** -142 _(1) في حالة إبطال العقد وبطلانه يعاد المتعاقدين إلى الحالة التي كان عليها قبل ال**ت**ع**ا**قد* 
*وعليه فان الطالب يقيم دعواه للحكم له بمقتضى القانون والوعد والاخلال به من قبل المدعى عليهم اولا وبفسخ هذا الوعد واعتباره كان لم يكن وتسليم الاطيان للمدعى بما عليه**ا** كما هو ثابت بالوعد والمحضر الادارى سالف الذكر نفاذ لهذا الوعد وحيث إن هناك مقتضى للتعويض والريع للطالب الا انه يحتفظ بحقه* *فيما بعد*
_بــناء علـيه_ *أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت في التاريخ المذكور أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم المعلن إليهم وأعلنتهم بصورة من هذه وكلفتهم بالحضور أمام محكمة كوم حمادة االكليه المدنية بجلستها المنعقدة** بها** علنا صباحا يوم         الموافق     /    /    2010 اما الدائرة         مدني كلى* * من الساعة الثامن صباحا* *وما بعدها للمرافعة* _وسماع الحكم  عليهم:-/_ باعتبار وعد البيع المؤرخ   13/8/2009  من المدعى للمدعى عليهم مفسوخا واعتباره كأن لم يكن مع تسليم الاطيان موضوع الوعد بما عليها للمدعى والموضحة الحدود والمعالم بصدر العريضه والمسلمه للمدعى عليهم بالمحضر الادارىرقم 8484 لسنة 2009  ادرارى كوم حماده بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل وبلا كفأله.مع حفظ حقوق الطالب بسائر أنواعها  في المطالبة بالريع والتعويض مع الزام المدعى عليهم بالمصروفات والاتعاب  
_ولأجل العلم_*.*

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

هذه الدعوى حكم فيها بالفسخ مع التسليم وهى مستئنافه

----------


## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

مذكرة في الدفع بالصورية المطلقة الدفع
_مذكرة في الدفع بالصورية المطلقة الدفع_ 
_ببطلان عقد الــبيع لصوريته المطلقة_
_طبقا لنص الماده__244 - 245 من القانون المدني_*
*_مذكرة بدفاع__
__
_*السيد / ……………………………………… صفته** … 
ضد**
السيد / ……………………………………… صفته** …
السيد / ……………………………………… صفته** …
في الدعوى رقم …… لسنة** …… 
المحدد لنظرها جلسة ……… الموافق _/_/___ م**
*_وقائع الدعوى__.
_*
*_تخلص واقعات الدعوى ووفق ما يبين من صحيفتها أنه__ :_*
بتاريخ _/_/___م وبموجب عقد بيع ابتدائي اشتري المدعي من المدعي عليـه الأول ما هو " ……توضح المعالم والحدود بدقة** ……" 
وبتاريخ _/_/___م باع المدعي عليه الأول إلى المدعي عليه الثاني ذات العين محل العقد الأول بموجب عقد بيع صوري - صورية مطلقة قوامها الغش والتدليس إضراراً بالمدعي - وقد سارع المدعي عليه الثاني في محاولة لإضفاء الشرعية علي عقد البيع الثاني إلى تسجيله**.

ما سبق هو ما دفع المدعي إلى إقامة دعواه بصورية عقد البيع المؤرخ _/_/___م** 



*_الدفوع وأوجه الدفاع الموضوعي__ 
_*
*_الهيئة الموقرة__ :::
_*
إن حق المدعي في إقامة دعواه بطلب الحكم بصورية عقد البيع المؤرخ _/_/___م بين المدعي عليهما الأول والثاني إنما يستند إلى أسس قانونية وواقعية تؤهله إلى طلب الحكم لصالحه وآية ذلك** :
أولا ::: ثبوت الصفة والمصلحة للمدعي في دعوى الصورية : ثبوت الصفة : بيان ذلك أن المدعي يعد دائناً للمدعي عليه* _الأول_ *بالالتزامات التي يرتبها عقد البيع عموماً ، وأهم هذه الالتزامات هو التزامه بما هو ضروري لنقل الملكية وعدم التصرف علي خلاف العقد الصادر عنه ، وفي ذلك تقرر المادة 244 من القانون المدني الفقرة الأولي " إذا أبرم عقد صوري فلدائني المتعاقدين والخلف الخاص ، متي كانوا حسني النية أن يتمسكوا بالعقد الصوري ، كما أن لهم أن يتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ويثبتوا بجميع الوسائل صورية العقد الذي أضر بهم** .

*_ثانياً :::_* ثبوت المصلحة : للمدعي مصلحة قانونية في طلب الحكم له بصورية عقد البيع المؤرخ _/_/___م صورية مطلقة ليتوصل بذلك إلى محو هذا العقد من الوجود لكي يحكم له هو بصحة عقده ويسجل هذا الحكم فتنتقل إليه ملكية العين المبيعة** 

وفي التدليل علي ثبوت الصفة والمصلحة في دعوى المدعي بالصورية** 
قضت محكمة النقض : للمشترى الذي لم يسجل عقده أن يتمسك بصورية عقد المشتري الآخر الذي سجل عقده ، صورية مطلقة ليتوصل بذلك إلى محو هذا العقد من الوجود لكي يحكم له هو بصحة عقده ويسجل هذا الحكم فتنتقل إليه ملكية العين المبيعة ، إذ أنه لكونه دائناً للبائع في الالتزامات المترتب علي عقد البيع الصادر له يكون له أن يتمسك بتلك الصورية أيا كان الباعث عليها لإزالة جميع العوائق التي تصادفه في سبيل تحقيق أثر عقده . ( الطعن 874 لسنة 70 ق جلسة 3/2/2000** )


*_الدليل علي كون العقد المؤرخ _/_/___م صوري صورية مطلقة__ ._*
*_الهيئة الموقرة__ ::_*
ثابت أن الصورية المطلقة إن هي إلا تحايل علي القانون بطريق الغش والتدليس وبقصد الإضرار بآخر حسن النية لهذا قررت المـادة 244 من القانون المدني - في عجزها - جواز إثبات الصورية بكافة طرق الإثبات " كما أن لهم - دائني المتعاقدين والخلف الخاص "*

*أن يتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ويثبتوا بجميـع الوسائل صورية العقد الذي أضر بهم** ".

والثابت لدي هيئتكم الموقرة أن دفاع المـدعي قدم أكثر من دليل وقرينة تقطع بأن العقـد** 
المطعون عليه صوري صورية مطلقة وأنه حرر وسجل بقصد الإضرار بالمدعي ، كما** 
أن الثابت هو ذلك السلطان لمحكمة الموضوع في تقدير الأدلة المقدمة إليها** .



*_إثبات الصورية المطلقة__

__إثبات الصورية بالإقرار__ : 
_*لا علي المحكمة إن هي أخذت بإقرار زوجة المحجوز عليه فقضت بصورية عقد البيع الصادر إليها من زوجها دون أن يتعدي أثر ذلك إلى غيرها من المتعاقدين معها الذين تلقوا الحق عنها** .
( الطعن 6 لسنة 23 ق جلسة 25/10/1956** )

*_إثبات الصورية بشهادة الشهود والبينة بإحالة دعوى الصورية إلى التحقيق__ :_*

الحكم الصادر بإحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق قد أجاز إثبات الصورية المطلقة بالبينة وحسم النزاع بين طرفي الخصومة علي وسيلة الإثبات بعد أن تجادلا بشأنها فقد جاز هذا القضاء حجية الأمر المقضي في خصوص جواز إثبات تلك الصورية مما لا يدع مجالاً للعدول عن الحكم في هذا الشق القطعي منه ومن ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذا طرح الحكم الصادر بالإحالة إلى التحقيق يكون قد خالف القانون بمخالفته حجية الأمر المقضي بما يستوجب نقضه**.
( الطعن 345 لسنة 26 ق جلسة 15/2/1962** ) 

*_وفي إثبات الصورية المطلقة وتقدير محكمة الموضوع لتوافرها قضت محكمة النقض_*


الثابت في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن لقاضي الموضوع وهو في مقام الموازنة بين أدلة الإثبات وأدلة النفي في الدعوى أن يأخذ ببعضها ويطرح البعض الآخر غير خاضع في ذلك لرقابة محكمة النقض ، وكان يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أقام قضاءه علي ما استخلصه من أقوال الشهود من أن العقد صوري لا جدي ، وكان هذا الذي استخلصه هو استخلاص سائغ لا مخالفة فيه للثابت بالأوراق ، وكان اتخاذ الحكم لهذا الأقوال أساساً لقضائه فيه الرد الضمني الكافي والمبرر لإطراحه ما عداها من أدلة الدعوى** .
( الطعن 12 لسنة 72ق جلسة 12/5/2002** )

*_رد المدعي__ 
__علي الدفع المبدي من المدعي عليهم برفض دعوي الصورية للأسبقية في التسجيل_*

بجلسة _/_/___م أبدي الحاضر عن المدعي عليهما الأول والثاني دفعاً بعدم قبول دعوى الصورية لأسبقية المدعي عليه الثاني في تسجيل عقده ، وبذات الجلسة صرحت المحكمة للمدعي بالرد علي الدفع المبدي ، وهاهو المدعي يضحد الدفع المبدي وفي سبيل ذلك نقرر أن الصورية - الصورية المطلقة في حالتنا - تعني أن المحرر أي العقد المطعون عليه بالصورية - لم يقم أصلاً في نية المتعاقدين فلا تنتقل الملكية بناء علي هذا العقد ولو سجل . فالعقد الصوري عقد باطل وليس من شأن إجراء التسجيل أن يصحح البطلان** .

وفي ذلك يقرر المستشار أحمد هاني مختار - الصورية أنواعها وإجراءاتها - طبعة 2005 - بدون ناشر " في خصوص عقود البيع " إن القاعدة هي أن الملكية لا تنتقل بالتسجيل وحده وإنما هي تنتقل بأمرين أحدهما أصلي وأساسي وهو العقد الصحيح الناقل للملكية ، وثانيهما تبعي ومكمل وهو التسجيل ، فإذا إنعدم الأصل فلا يغني عنه المكمل وعلي ذلك فالعقود الصورية - صورية مطلقة - لا يصححها التسجيل** ".

وفي ذلك قررت محكمة النقض في حكم حديث لها ::: الثابت في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه لا مجال لإعمال للدفع بالأسبقية في التسجيل إذا كان أحد العقدين صورياً صورية مطلقة وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهي بأسباب سائغة إلى أن عقد الطاعنة صوري صورية مطلقة ، فإنه لا يكون ثمة محل للمفاضلة بينه وبين عقد المطعون عليه استناداً إلى أسبقية تسجيل صحيفة الدعوى**.
( الطعن 928 لسنة 70 ق جلسة* *3/1/2000**)

*
*
*_كما قضي__ :_* 
الثابت في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه متي كان عقد موضوع النزاع صورياً صورية مطلقة قوامها الغش والتدليس لا يكون له وجود قانوناً ، فتسجيله وعدمه سواء بسواء وبذا لا يكون هناك محل للمفاضلة بين تسجيله وتسجيل محضر صلح استدل به علي علم المشتري بصورية عقد تمليك البائع إليه** .
( الطعن 122 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5/3 /2001** -)
الصورية المطلقة إن صحت ينعدم بها وجود عقد البيع قانوناً**

*_قررت محكمة النقض__ :
_*… والصورية المطلقة إن صحت ينعدم بها وجود عقد البيع قانوناً ، فلا تترتب آثاره ولا تنتقل بمقتضاه ملكية العقار إن سجل إذ ليس من شأن التسجيل أن يصحح عقداً منعدماً ، فإنه ينبني علي ذلك أن الشفيع إذا طعن بالصورية المطلقة علي عقد المشتري الثاني فدفع هذا الأخير بعدم قبول الدعوى لأنه تصرف في العقار المشفوع فيه الي مشتر ثالث لم يختصمه الشفيع في دعواه كان لزاماً علي المحكمة قبل أن تفصل في الدفع أن تتصدي بداءة لبحث الطعن بالصورية وتدلي بكلمتها فيه حسماً له ، ذلك بأنه لو ثبتت صورية عقد المشتري الثاني كان منعدماً غير منتج لأي أثر قانوني ولو كان مسجلاً فلا يكون لهذا المشتري في مواجهة الشفيع ثمة حقوق تعلقت بالعقار المشفوع فيه ويغدو بالتالي غير مقبول منه أن يحتج قبله بتصرف صدر في هذه العقار إلى مشتر ثالث** 

( الطعن 406 لسنة 57 ق جلسة 29/6/1989** )


*_رد المدعي__ 
_*علي الدفع المبدي من المدعي عليهم بانتفاء الصورية** 

التواطؤ ليس كالصورية في القول بانعدام العقد**


بجلسة _/_/___م دفع الحاضر عن المدعي عليهم بأفضلية العقد سند الدعوى والمطعون عليه بالصورية المطلقة علي عقد المدعي لسببين** :

*_السبب الأول :_* أن العقد - محل الطعن بالصورية المطلقة - قد سبق تسجيله والقاعدة أن الملكية لا تنتقل في العقارات إلا بالتسجيل ، وهو الأمر الحاصل بالنسبة للعقد الأول دون العقد الثاني** .

*_السبب الثاني :_* انتفاء الصورية المطلقة التي يدعيها صاحب الدعوى ، فالثابت - وهو ما يسلم به المدعي عليهما - أن ثمة تواطؤ ثبت بين المدعي عليهما لحرمان المدعي من العقار محل البيع ، والثابت أن التواطؤ ليس كالصورية ، فالتواطؤ لا ينفي رغبة المتعاقدين في التعاقد الحقيقي وإن قصد به الإضرار بالغير ، لكنه يـرتب جميـع الآثار** 
القانونية للعقد الصحيح ومن ثم فإن تسجيل العقد يخلق أفضلية لمن سبق في تسجيل عقده** 
من المشترين** .


وفي صحة الدفع بالتفرقة بين الصورية المطلقة والتواطؤ وأن العقد محل الدعوى صحيح ومنتج لكل الآثار القانونية - رغم الإقرار بوجود تواطؤ - قررت محكمة النقض** :

المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن العقد المسجل ولو ثبت التواطؤ بين طرفية علي حرمان مشتري آخر من ذات الصفقة - يفضل العقد غير المسجل - والصورية تختلف عن التواطؤ مدلولاً وحكماً لأن الصورية إنما تعني عدم قيام المحرر أصلاً في نية المتعاقدين ، أما التواطؤ فإنه غير مانع من جدية التعاقد ومن قيام الرغبة في** 
إحداث آثار قانونية له** .
( الطعن 549 لسنة 52 ق جلسة* *28/2/1985** )

*_الهيئة الموقرة__ 

_
*
في الرد علي الدفع المبدي من المدعي عليهما بأفضلية عقد المدعي عليه الثاني لكونه عقداً مسجلاً**

في الرد علي الدفع المبدي من المدعي عليهما بأفضلية عقد المدعي عليه الثاني لكونه عقداً مسجلاً ، سبق أن قررنا علي هدى من قضائكم الموقر وقضاء محكمة النقض أن العقد إذا ما اعتور بعيب الصورية المطلقة كان معدماً لا ينتج أي آثار قانونية وليس من شأن التسجيل تصحيح هذا البطلان** .

أما عن القول بوجود تواطؤ - لا صورية مطلقة - توصلاً إلى الحكم بوجود عقد حقيقي منتج لكافة آثاره القانونية فلا صورية مطلقة - فإن ما أثبته حكم التحقيق كاف للرد علي ذلك ، ويكفينا تدليلاً علي ذلك بما أقر به شهود المدعي عليهما أن المدعي عليه الثاني تنعدم لديه القدرة مطلقاً علي شراء مثل هذا العقار** .

الطلبات**
*_الهيئة الموقرة__ : 
_*تتمة لما قدمه المدعي من أدلة وما قر واستقر في يقين الهيئة الموقرة فإن المدعي لا يسعه إلا طلب الحكم لصالحة** :
أولا :ببطلان عقد البيع المؤرخ _/_/___م وعدم نفاذه في مواجهة المدعي واعتباره كأن** 
لم يكن لصوريته صورية مطلقة** .
ثانياً : إلزام المدعي عليهما المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة** .
وكيل المدعي ... المحامي** 


*

----------

